# ***January Hurricane Coaster ride***



## DonChristie (Dec 30, 2016)

We are going to ride the Light rail trail starting at Triple C brewery (actually next door at CMD auto) on Sunday 1-8-17. Meet at 9 AM and leave at 10. So dust off your vintage, classic, collectible, Ratrod rusty eyesore and come ride with us! All bikes are welcome! 2900 Griffith st., Charlotte 28203. Let's ride!


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 30, 2016)

See you there! V/r Shawn


----------



## pedal_junky (Dec 30, 2016)

I might come down to visit, but I'll be in no shape to ride for a few weeks. Dave Marzen might come up from Duluth, GA. No pressure Dave!


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 5, 2017)

Bump because they are forecasting snow on the day before our ride!  Your not gonna let snow and temps in the 20s stop you from riding this sunday, are you?


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Jan 5, 2017)

If I could only fit 26" X 4" KNOBBYS on my bike .....I'd be ready for the SNOW :eek:
BUT since my bike doesn't have a HEATER ..... I might have to wait for the big Thaw-out
Frank .... thanks for the "pressure"   ---   but I'm probably going to take a "frozen-Rain" Check on this Sunday's Coaster Ride ......
But .......I'm already thinking about the Sat. FEB 4th Charlotte Swap Meet then staying around for the SUN the 5th Coaster Ride !  
Hope you can all come down to Commerce GA Sat March 4th for the Vintage Swap Meet that I'm organizing .... (see Events listing)
Cheers!  CCR Dave


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 5, 2017)

Welcome to my world.


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 5, 2017)

I dont blame ya Dave! Hell, if we get an inch of snow, the city shuts down! Looking forward to meeting you at the swap! Whats this talk about a ride the next day? Sounds like fun! Your world looks cold, Rob!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 6, 2017)

schwinndoggy said:


> I dont blame ya Dave! Hell, if we get an inch of snow, the city shuts down! Looking forward to meeting you at the swap! Whats this talk about a ride the next day? Sounds like fun! Your world looks cold, Rob!




I just saw one report that predicts as much as 7"! The cities are already going into panic mode down here. Even with an inch of snow I stay off the roads here. I grew up driving in snow--most of the folks here didn't! V/r Shawn


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Jan 6, 2017)

schwinndoggy said:


> I dont blame ya Dave! Hell, if we get an inch of snow, the city shuts down! Looking forward to meeting you at the swap! Whats this talk about a ride the next day? Sounds like fun! Your world looks cold, Rob!




What I was referring to ........ is that I see a Charlotte Vintage Bike Swap Meet advertised on Craigslist in Charlotte on Saturday FEB 4th ........ AND ...... if I understand things correctly --  YOUR Vintage "Coaster Cruise" is every Month on the 1st Sunday in the morning .............

SO ..... I see that as a Win-Win on Sat FEB 4th Charlotte Vintage Bike Swap Meet and then stay over for SUN morning's  (Feb 5th) Coaster Cruise.
Have I got the correct info on all of this ?? 
Thanks!  CCR Dave


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Jan 6, 2017)

Classic Cool Rides said:


> What I was referring to ........ is that I see a Charlotte Vintage Bike Swap Meet advertised on Craigslist in Charlotte on Saturday FEB 4th ........ AND ...... if I understand things correctly --  YOUR Vintage "Coaster Cruise" is every Month on the 1st Sunday in the morning .............
> 
> SO ..... I see that as a Win-Win on Sat FEB 4th Charlotte Vintage Bike Swap Meet and then stay over for SUN morning's  (Feb 5th) Coaster Cruise.
> Have I got the correct info on all of this ??
> Thanks!  CCR Dave




This attachment is what I've seen on Craigslist >>>>
Are you scheduled to have your Sunday Coaster Cruise on the 5th ??


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 6, 2017)

Last year we did a combination swap/ride which probably isn't the best thing to do. I believe the plan is when we do the swap we forego the Sunday ride but Don can correct me if I'm wrong. V/r Shawn


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Jan 9, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Last year we did a combination swap/ride which probably isn't the best thing to do. I believe the plan is when we do the swap we forego the Sunday ride but Don can correct me if I'm wrong. V/r Shawn




I agree the combo on the same day might not be the best thing to do ...... maybe Don can take a "pulse" of how many folks would be interested in the Sunday Ride the day following the Swap.
Coming 3 1/2 hours away I'd be in for it .... and stay around an extra day ....provided the weather is 50 degrees at least. 
What are your thoughts Don ??


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 10, 2017)

Lets ride! Ha! Normally, our monthly is the 2nd sunday. In this case, we could change it?? Its a good recipe to be in the dog house! Lol. Who wants to ride on the 5th?

Lets post this convo on the swap thread.


----------

